# Young male, questions about starting...



## Horse Lad (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey all, have read these forums in the past but now I have some questions about starting to ride.

I'm a 17 year old guy, and horse riding is something I would like to try. I'm pretty athletic, having played various sports in the past and do enjoy going to the gym and working out. I do have some concerns though, mostly about how to get started.

1) I don't really know how to talk to my parents about it? I know this is kind of silly, but I can imagine exactly when I tell them I would like to try riding that they will say "_You_ want to learn to ride a horse?". I'm not trying to say my parents are unsupportive, they definitely aren't, but it will surprise them. Should I just muster the courage and say it straight?

2) Is it really expensive? I was looking at places near to me, and one offers group lessons (up to a maximum of 8) which costs 18 pounds for an hour. Is that a relatively competitive price? 

3) Being 17, should I go for adult only lessons? One place I was looking at does offer them, but I guess I would have to ask them whether I would count as an adult or not. I'd just rather avoid being in a group with what will probably be younger girls.

4) Is it particularly dangerous? I have a feeling my parents might say this, but in reality, is it actually dangerous? I have no doubt I will fall off at some point if I started, it's unavoidable, and doesn't scare me.

5) Which 'discipline' should I go for? I know there is English and Western riding, and I will do some more reading about the difference. I don't want to compete in any shows or anything like that, so I'm not sure English is the right way to go. I don't want to be dressed up in high boots and skin tight pants  I know I would have to wear things like a helmet, which is obviously fine with me, but I'd rather just take lessons in comfortable clothes.

What does Western involve, and do you think it's better for someone that has no interest in showmanship, jumping at a competitive level etc. Again I guess I would have to ask the places near me what they teach.

Thanks a lot for any replies, and I have read through another thread created not that long ago by a guy in a sort of similar situation. Thanks! 

Edit: Forgot to mention, I'm pretty confident in myself, and I'm not particularly fussed what my mates might think or say, so that's not an issue if it's something I enjoy. Ta.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly? I'm a western girl so, I won't be giving you points on eastern and I may be a little biased. Western is more relaxed and great for trails and just fun riding. You can also compete, but I know most people who compete out here do it in jeans, so, no skin tight clothes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Since you're mentioning pounds-are you in England? Not everyone who rides horses wants to show & compete. But, the basics of riding & controlling the horse are pretty similar. Horses generally do get pretty expensive,but taking a few lessons to see how you like it is a smart move before investing the $$. I'm sure there will be some more answers along shortly. 

&--Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Horse Lad (Apr 22, 2012)

MisssMarie said:


> Honestly? I'm a western girl so, I won't be giving you points on eastern and I may be a little biased. Western is more relaxed and great for trails and just fun riding. You can also compete, but I know most people who compete out here do it in jeans, so, no skin tight clothes!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds more like my thing than English I think, thanks a lot.



Cacowgirl said:


> Since you're mentioning pounds-are you in England? Not everyone who rides horses wants to show & compete. But, the basics of riding & controlling the horse are pretty similar. Horses generally do get pretty expensive,but taking a few lessons to see how you like it is a smart move before investing the $$. I'm sure there will be some more answers along shortly.
> 
> &--Welcome to the forum!


I am yeah, just across the pond from a lot of people here probably  I know not everyone competes, I was just wondering whether English is more linked to showmanship than Western? I don't really know whether you can learn English without dressing up in shiny high boots and the whole shabang, if that makes sense aha?

I'm not going to be owning a horse or anything, just lessons would be great to see how I find it. Cheers for posting!


----------



## Horse Lad (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone else? On reflection my original post was pretty long winded, my mistake.

Do people feel that's a reasonably good price for what's on offer? Thanks a lot


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't worry about your posts being long winded Horse Lad, you ought to see mine XD

I'll try to answer each of these questions to the best of my ability, though many other people have different opinions.

1- If I were you, I'd be straight foreward about it. Boldness says a lot about a person and they will probably give you less of a hard time if you're direct with what you want.

2- I live in Texas, so I don't know how many pounds this would amout to or if thats normal in your area, but group lessons where I live run at about $30-40 an hour, including tacking up. I'm an assistant instructor at the barn where I work and we charge $40 for a semi private lesson of two to three people. My advice to you would be to take private lessons though, if at all possible, for atleast the first 4-6 lessons just so that you can have that one on one help with learning how to balance yourself and control each part of your body differently.

3) That would be my recommendation, if the stable will let you. You'll feel less self-concious and won't have any 12 year old girls giggling and offering to do everything for you- not letting you focus on learning to do them yourself XD

4) with this one I'm always very straightforewards. YES. Horseback riding is dangerous. Actually, doing anything with horses is dangerous. After all, they're 1,000 pounds of unpredictable flight animal. Most lesson horses are very laid back, and forgiving, but the further you go into the sport the more dangerous it is. I've personally broken 5 bones so far from riding. If you love it though, its a risk you're willing to take. And learning to always keep focused and to do things with the proper technique (even if they seem silly) will decrease the chances of you getting hurt severely ^^

5) this is entirely up to you. I chose to ride western because it's more of a relaxed family-type atmosphere for the most part. In higher levels (reining, cutting, etc) ofcourse, there is the same stress and perfection, but all in all western just fits my personality better. All of the guys that I know ride western, but they're all cowboys too so they never really had a big choice xD it is nice to be able to ride in jeans though and not 'skin tight pants' as you put them! (called breeches just incase you ever wonder.) Theres nothing wrong with english riding though, I have quite a few friends who absolutely love that style of riding, and their horses are wonderful. You cant really call one better than the other because they're two totally different realms of the world, only linked by the fact that we both ride horses. Do some research, maybe try out both, and decide which better fits you!

Good luck!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Speaking as a parent/grandparent, I LOVE it when one of my kids tells me what they are thinking. Most of my kids have followed my wife's example - and she assumes I've read her mind and know her thoughts. Trust me - I don't!

English/western: all other things being equal, I'd start western. However, I hate folks who say one is better than the other. I think eventually all riders ought to at least try the various styles. But starting off, you may find it easier to find good lessons in the UK riding English than western. 

In Arizona, I don't see a lot of folks riding English just because. I have English, Western and Aussie saddles, and prefer the last. I think the biggest difference between the two is in how the reins are used, not the saddle. Western riding evolved from folks who needed one hand free for work, and from working cattle. That means having a horse who neck reins rather than one ridden in contact. However, the mare I own seems to prefer light contact most of the time - so again, neither is right or wrong.

Go where you think you can find the best instruction. If you love riding, you can always pick up another style later on.

Prices here run around $30-40 for an hour.

Safety:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/helmets-injuries-some-studies-long-81416/

Not sure I agree with everything I wrote on that thread, but it provides some actual studies on riding and safety.


----------



## BrinkofSunshine (Jan 15, 2012)

Horse Lad said:


> That sounds more like my thing than English I think, thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a beginner English rider and I don't really have any of the fancy clothes people show in. I ride in jeans (they are pretty tight, though!), a t-shirt and some mid-calf boots that weren't intended for riding, but they work just fine and look just like paddock boots  I wouldn't stress about what you have to look like... just do some research on the kind of riding you would like to do. Look up videos and images of English disciplines vs. Western disciplines.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

You can buy breeches that are not skin tight. I have some.

Initially you can ride with any safe footwear. It makes no difference. But eventually you will want either half chaps (gaiters) or proper tall boots if you spend any amount of time on an english saddle. The stirrup leathers press on your shins and without some leather between them and you the chafing will be bothersome.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> 1) I don't really know how to talk to my parents about it? I know this is kind of silly, but I can imagine exactly when I tell them I would like to try riding that they will say "You want to learn to ride a horse?". I'm not trying to say my parents are unsupportive, they definitely aren't, but it will surprise them. Should I just muster the courage and say it straight?


Yep! Just go out and say it.



> 2) Is it really expensive? I was looking at places near to me, and one offers group lessons (up to a maximum of 8) which costs 18 pounds for an hour. Is that a relatively competitive price?


Price depends on your area, and I don't know about pounds. Horse riding is expensive, but not SUPER CRAZY billionaire expensive or anything :lol:.



> 3) Being 17, should I go for adult only lessons? One place I was looking at does offer them, but I guess I would have to ask them whether I would count as an adult or not. I'd just rather avoid being in a group with what will probably be younger girls.


It depends on what's available around you. If you don't feel comfortable ending up in just whichever lesson goes your way (which yes, will probably be mostly younger girls) than ask to be in an adult only lesson. I can't see there being a problem with it.



> 4) Is it particularly dangerous? I have a feeling my parents might say this, but in reality, is it actually dangerous? I have no doubt I will fall off at some point if I started, it's unavoidable, and doesn't scare me.


Yes, riding can be dangerous, but the same can be said for any sport. Honestly, at the beginning, you will be riding dead broke horses and the only danger to you will be your own incompetence (unless you're at a bad barn, then run away as fast as you can). 



> 5) Which 'discipline' should I go for? I know there is English and Western riding, and I will do some more reading about the difference. I don't want to compete in any shows or anything like that, so I'm not sure English is the right way to go. I don't want to be dressed up in high boots and skin tight pants I know I would have to wear things like a helmet, which is obviously fine with me, but I'd rather just take lessons in comfortable clothes.


I started out Western, rode it a few years and then went English and never looked back. It really depends on what you like. There's no rule you have to or even should compete in English riding, and I know a lot of people who don't (though it's a lot of fun). And you don't have to be dressed up in the whole "skin tight pants and tall boots" thing unless your barn has some weird dress code which I don't really see. When I started riding English I rode in cheap rubber boots from Walmart and my every day jeans. 

On a different note, chaps are actually very comfortable, more comfortable than jeans, and I am 100% a jean person. And a good pair of paddock boots (not necessarily tall boots, which are really for show) can't be beaten for riding. Read this man's posts on chaps versus jeans and the like: Breeches of Promise | Bob the Equestrian
A Few Words Regarding Jodhpurs | Bob the Equestrian

Honestly, if you want to feel more secure at first, go Western, and if you want to develop a more stable seat from the very beginning go English. 

Also, you can trail ride and fun ride in an English saddle. I have and I didn't even feel like I was breaking any universal laws!!! lol


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Horse Lad said:


> 1) I don't really know how to talk to my parents about it? I know this is kind of silly, but I can imagine exactly when I tell them I would like to try riding that they will say "_You_ want to learn to ride a horse?". I'm not trying to say my parents are unsupportive, they definitely aren't, but it will surprise them. Should I just muster the courage and say it straight?


As I've gotten older, I've learned that people often have definite expectations of how a conversation will go and the impression that other parties will have. I've also learned, that the expectations of those conversations are almost always pessimistic and incorrect. It's best to just say it straight, don't let nerves get to you and tell your parents you want to begin taking riding lessons. I doubt they'll think it's silly, they might be taken off guard and curious about what's driven your interest in horses though. 



Horse Lad said:


> 3) Being 17, should I go for adult only lessons? One place I was looking at does offer them, but I guess I would have to ask them whether I would count as an adult or not. I'd just rather avoid being in a group with what will probably be younger girls.


You're walking the line of adulthood but perhaps not quite there yet, if you're mature and can demonstrate that to the stable I doubt they'd have an issue placing you in group lessons with older people. I could be wrong.

I had the same concern about being in lessons with a group of 8 year old girls. My solution was to sign up for private lessons during the day, while the young kids are all still in school. At 17, you're probably in secondary school so that might not be an option.

I responded to the message you sent me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Being in England, you might find it difficult to locate a stable that teaches western on the stable's horses. You will probably find a few trainers that teach western, but it would be on the horses owned by the people paying for the lessons. That's my experience even here in Australia - english is all you can find most of the time. I also had the same experience in Northern Ireland when I was over there for a while. 

Personally, I would start with English over there. The lessons will be cheaper because it is the more common of the two. The gear will be cheaper. The community will be larger. For a beginner, these are all good things.


----------



## Ashley S (Apr 11, 2011)

£17 p/h is relatively cheap, I'm not sure you'll be able to find any schools near you that teach western riding, so English is probably a given. There's no obligation to wear any particular clothes, though some places don't consider jeans suitable for riding.


----------



## Horse Lad (Apr 22, 2012)

Endiku said:


> 2- I live in Texas, so I don't know how many pounds this would amout to or if thats normal in your area, but group lessons where I live run at about $30-40 an hour, including tacking up. I'm an assistant instructor at the barn where I work and we charge $40 for a semi private lesson of two to three people. My advice to you would be to take private lessons though, if at all possible, for atleast the first 4-6 lessons just so that you can have that one on one help with learning how to balance yourself and control each part of your body differently.


This is a good idea that I hadn't thought of, thanks 



bsms said:


> Speaking as a parent/grandparent, I LOVE it when one of my kids tells me what they are thinking. Most of my kids have followed my wife's example - and she assumes I've read her mind and know her thoughts. Trust me - I don't!


Okay, puts me at ease a bit. I'm not nervous that they'll say no, just that it will come as a surprise to them, as I've never done anything likes this before.



BrinkofSunshine said:


> I'm a beginner English rider and I don't really have any of the fancy clothes people show in. I ride in jeans (they are pretty tight, though!), a t-shirt and some mid-calf boots that weren't intended for riding, but they work just fine and look just like paddock boots .


Ahh okay, thanks for that. I was wondering whether it was an obligation in English riding to dress up in particular clothes.



mind said:


> You're walking the line of adulthood but perhaps not quite there yet, if you're mature and can demonstrate that to the stable I doubt they'd have an issue placing you in group lessons with older people. I could be wrong.
> 
> I responded to the message you sent me.


Cheers mate. I'm a few months off 18 yet, but I figured I might be more comfortable taking lessons with some 30 year olds than some 12 year olds, if you know what I mean.



Chiilaa said:


> Being in England, you might find it difficult to locate a stable that teaches western on the stable's horses.


Yeah, I started to think the same thing, but it's fine with me. I had an incorrect misconception that English was only for people that wanted to do events and dressage, so it's cool with me 

Thanks to everyone that took the time to post, I haven't quoted everybody and I've cut most people short. I will make sure I read all this through. Thanks again, very helpful


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Outside of North America, there seems to be few "Western" style riding places. It's almost solely from that area, besides some limited interest groups in other countries. I've been riding for over 10 years and I have never seen a Western style riding school, or a western style event. I've never even sat in a Western saddle, and I'd love to, looks like fun but it just isn't common in Australia, and probably even less so in England. 

Riding isn't just for competition. It's one of those things that takes a while to get good at, so you'd probably take lessons for a couple of years before you'd even consider learning competitive skills. Also, many riding schools aren't competitively geared, and if you want to ride for pleasure you shouldn't have a problem with that. 

18 pounds sounds really good, I was paying $40AUD for an hour group adult lesson on school horses, which is about 25 pounds. Make sure the school is good though - it's worth paying more for better quality instruction and better horses. Even if you don't want to be competitive in the future, it's worth learning it the right way first. 

You don't have to wear breeches/jodhpurs, I know I never to just because they cost so much! You can get away with some jeans, or even exercise type pants? Good boots are more important than pants. 

It's dangerous, but the risk on riding school horses is relatively minimal. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Horse Lad (Apr 22, 2012)

Saskia said:


> Outside of North America, there seems to be few "Western" style riding places. It's almost solely from that area, besides some limited interest groups in other countries. I've been riding for over 10 years and I have never seen a Western style riding school, or a western style event. I've never even sat in a Western saddle, and I'd love to, looks like fun but it just isn't common in Australia, and probably even less so in England.


Yeah, when I found out that English isn't exclusively for those that want to compete, I have no problem learning that 




> 18 pounds sounds really good, I was paying $40AUD for an hour group adult lesson on school horses, which is about 25 pounds. Make sure the school is good though - it's worth paying more for better quality instruction and better horses. Even if you don't want to be competitive in the future, it's worth learning it the right way first.


Yeah, for the hour I thought it seemed okay, even though the group could get as big as 8. Like another poster said though, I may consider taking a few private lessons to start and then move to group.



> You don't have to wear breeches/jodhpurs, I know I never to just because they cost so much! You can get away with some jeans, or even exercise type pants? Good boots are more important than pants.


After reading the articles provided by Cinder, I have to say...breeches and jodhpurs don't actually look that bad  I guess what put me off was the riding 'coats' I've seen people in, which seemed quite elaborate and linked to eventing. Jodhpurs seemed practical though, which is cool with me. After all, it's all in context.



> It's dangerous, but the risk on riding school horses is relatively minimal.
> 
> Keep us updated!


I read through an article on safety provided by another poster, and although some of it was a little unnerving, I doubt I would ever be doing anything dangerous with an instructor. I have no doubt I'd fall at some point, but that's just something you have to get over really.

Thanks for your help, I reckon I'll do some more investigating about places to learn (perhaps ask my cousin who used to ride herself) and then pluck up the courage to speak to my parents...:lol:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Yeah, for the hour I thought it seemed okay, even though the group could get as big as 8. Like another poster said though, I may consider taking a few private lessons to start and then move to group.


That's a good idea, or you could try to find a place that teaches hour-long semi-private lessons.That's what I take new and I find them just about perfect. Eight people can be a bit crowded, especially in a small arena.



> I read through an article on safety provided by another poster, and although some of it was a little unnerving, I doubt I would ever be doing anything dangerous with an instructor. I have no doubt I'd fall at some point, but that's just something you have to get over really.
> 
> Thanks for your help, I reckon I'll do some more investigating about places to learn (perhaps ask my cousin who used to ride herself) and then pluck up the courage to speak to my parents...


It depends on what you define as "dangerous", :lol:. 

There's a saying that you aren't a true equestrian until you've fallen ten times . 

Maybe show your parents this thread if you're nervous? I bet they'd be impressed with your curiosity!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You brought up dangerous and you also play sports. Most sports are every bit as dangerous as horse back riding. Maybe even worse, while I do know people that have been seriously hurt by horses I know far more that go through life complaining about how their old sports injuries are bothering them.


----------



## Horse Lad (Apr 22, 2012)

Cinder said:


> That's a good idea, or you could try to find a place that teaches hour-long semi-private lessons.That's what I take new and I find them just about perfect. Eight people can be a bit crowded, especially in a small arena.
> 
> It depends on what you define as "dangerous", :lol:.
> 
> ...


I thought 8 might be a bit crowded, but it all comes back round to money aha. I hadn't thought about showing them what I had asked on here; that's actually a good idea that proves to them this isn't an impulsive thing and that I have done some research, asked questions etc



Darrin said:


> You brought up dangerous and you also play sports. Most sports are every bit as dangerous as horse back riding. Maybe even worse, while I do know people that have been seriously hurt by horses I know far more that go through life complaining about how their old sports injuries are bothering them.


Well I used to play football (what many of you might call 'soccer') which isn't really classed as a 'dangerous' sport. Sure I had some pretty nasty moments and injuries, but nothing I would consider close to falling from a horse. You're right though, horse riding is not alone in having an element of risk.

Thanks again guys, very helpful and have answered my questions.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Most falls from horseback end up with nothing worse than a bruise.

Some of them incur broken bones or separated or dislocated joints.

No different than contact sports.


----------



## horsesandhockey (Apr 20, 2012)

since you're just starting, you'd probably be in a western saddle right away. thats how we start where i take lessons until you master your balance and seat. peraonally, i prefer western and im the only one out of my friends who does. especially since you're not interested in showing, i'd reccomend western. the saddles are much more convenient for trail rides.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

horsesandhockey said:


> since you're just starting, you'd probably be in a western saddle right away. thats how we start where i take lessons until you master your balance and seat. peraonally, i prefer western and im the only one out of my friends who does. especially since you're not interested in showing, i'd reccomend western. the saddles are much more convenient for trail rides.


 
While this is a good idea, England is pretty much entirely English. I know that Reining is big in Italy, but other than that, I don't think there is much western anywhere else.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Horse Lad said:


> I read through an article on safety provided by another poster, and although some of it was a little unnerving, I doubt I would ever be doing anything dangerous with an instructor. I have no doubt I'd fall at some point, but that's just something you have to get over really.


The risk of injury is certainly there, as it is with any sport. However I've been riding for 30 years and the worst injury I have had is a sprained ankle and a few bruises. 
You have to remember that you will be riding at a speed that is relative to your ability so you are not going to be jumping fences, galloping etc for a good while. So any tumbles you might (or might not) have early on, are going to be slower ones. 

About the clothing, some places might let you ride in jeans for your first few lessons but after that if you are riding English, I think you'd find jods or breeches more comfortable. The clothing that I think you have seen (jackets) is just for showing, and you'd be fine in a tshirt, boots and helmet. 

I only skimmed the conversation, so not sure if this was covered or not - but with lessons, you get so much more from private lessons as all of the attention is on you. In addition to that, I dislike group lessons for new riders as there are a bunch of brand newbies in an arena all trying to control their horses. I personally feel that there is enough going on for a new rider to control their own horse without worrying about some idiot getting too close to them, or any other number of things they could do. 
For me, riding is expensive enough, and so if I am paying for it I'd rather have all that instruction just for myself. 

It sounds like your parents are supportive of you, it's just that you feel odd asking about this. I can understand that, as your parents are probably not expecting you to ask for this as you are a footie player . Equestrianism is thought of as being a women's activity because it mainly is at the lower levels, but that's not the case at the top level of the sport. At the world class level, there tends to be a whole lot more men.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Horse Lad said:


> Hey all, have read these forums in the past but now I have some questions about starting to ride.
> 
> I'm a 17 year old guy, and horse riding is something I would like to try. I'm pretty athletic, having played various sports in the past and do enjoy going to the gym and working out. I do have some concerns though, mostly about how to get started.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------


----------



## Horse Lad (Apr 22, 2012)

mildot said:


> Most falls from horseback end up with nothing worse than a bruise.
> 
> Some of them incur broken bones or separated or dislocated joints.
> 
> No different than contact sports.


True, I've seen some pretty nasty injuries just from football. I'd always be wearing a helmet at least and you just have to be sensible, thanks a lot.



jumanji321 said:


> While this is a good idea, England is pretty much entirely English. I know that Reining is big in Italy, but other than that, I don't think there is much western anywhere else.


Pretty much, but it doesn't really bother me now, English is just as good. Thanks.



AlexS said:


> The risk of injury is certainly there, as it is with any sport. However I've been riding for 30 years and the worst injury I have had is a sprained ankle and a few bruises.


That puts me at ease, knowing I had worse injuries playing 2 years of football than someone who rode a horse for 30 years  Just need to use your common sense and stay safe really, but you guys are right, no sport is without risk (apart from maybe chess) :lol:



> About the clothing, some places might let you ride in jeans for your first few lessons but after that if you are riding English, I think you'd find jods or breeches more comfortable. The clothing that I think you have seen (jackets) is just for showing, and you'd be fine in a tshirt, boots and helmet.


After some further reading, jodhpurs and breeches are actually more forgiving than I first thought aha. They look comfortable, so I'd happily wear them, they really aren't that bad. They even look like some of the gear my rugby playing mates used to have. 



> I only skimmed the conversation, so not sure if this was covered or not - but with lessons, you get so much more from private lessons as all of the attention is on you. In addition to that, I dislike group lessons for new riders as there are a bunch of brand newbies in an arena all trying to control their horses. I personally feel that there is enough going on for a new rider to control their own horse without worrying about some idiot getting too close to them, or any other number of things they could do.
> For me, riding is expensive enough, and so if I am paying for it I'd rather have all that instruction just for myself.


It gets a little pricey for individual lessons, which is one of my problems :-| The place I am currently looking at, as an example, also does group lessons with a max of 4 for 22 quid, which isn't too bad for the hour. Still, even that is more expensive than anything I've done before, and I doubt I could go over that. I can ask my cousin where she was taught and compare the prices.



> It sounds like your parents are supportive of you, it's just that you feel odd asking about this. I can understand that, as your parents are probably not expecting you to ask for this as you are a footie player . Equestrianism is thought of as being a women's activity because it mainly is at the lower levels, but that's not the case at the top level of the sport. At the world class level, there tends to be a whole lot more men.


Yeah, it's unlike anything I have ever done before, but in some ways that's another way it's appealing.

Thanks for the posts everyone, I appreciate the advise.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Keep us updated  I used to live in England


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd say since your in the UK then english will be the way to go. I ride english since i learned to ride in the UK and i enjoy it and feel more secure in an english saddle than a western one. Also, since you're not opposed to jodhpurs try looking in a local tack store, when i started i went along and got some on clearance for very cheap.

If you're worried about the cost/your parents might be worried about the cost you could try spreading the lessons out, say once every 2 weeks. I had to do that when i ran short of cash.

Good luck!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Horse Lad said:


> I read through an article on safety provided by another poster, and although some of it was a little unnerving, I doubt I would ever be doing anything dangerous with an instructor. I have no doubt I'd fall at some point, but that's just something you have to get over really.


Riding is inherently dangerous, even when you're sitting atop of the horse at a walk or standstill - you don't have to be jumping or going fast to get seriously injured.

There was a very experienced rider at my barn who was killed when her horse suddenly spooked. She was waiting to enter the ring, so she was at a standstill and all of a sudden the horse spooked and dumped her without warning. The poor girl had a helmet on and everything but the way she landed on her neck was fatal. It was a freak accident but still shakes you to the core.

I guess what I'm getting at is when you do take lessons, never let up your guard even when you're sitting around doing nothing. You will fall at some point as you already know, just keep your arms in and try and curl up into a ball. Whatever you do, don't try and catch yourself because that's a sure fire way to break something. I also wouldn't worry about falling or getting hurt. The way I see it, I could be killed crossing the road or have a meteorite fall out of the sky and take me out. As long as you're not reckless and keep your wits about you, you'll be OK.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you comfortable sharing which county you are in? There's lot's of Brits and ex pats here who might be able to recommend somewhere for you.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

The only thing I feel like going on about right now is which discipline you should try. My honest to god opinion? Try whatever you can reach. The more styles in riding you know, the better rider you can be all around. Balance, bending, control, respect, and trust can be learned by trying different things. Try Western. I love riding it just for the relaxed state it puts me in. I do not compete - I trail ride and sometimes I just work my horse in an empty arena so he stays conditioned, or to work on a problem we are having. 

English, no matter which way you go, is excellent to try. I suggest learning at least the basics of English before trying anything else. Why? Because there's no cheating balance. You don't have a saddle horn to clutch to, and there's a lot of other things to learn. Western is good for it's own reasons. For me, it's too keep in check to not pull on the bit so hard because leverage bits will make a horse go ape**** if you're tugging on them.


----------



## Horse Lad (Apr 22, 2012)

phoenix said:


> If you're worried about the cost/your parents might be worried about the cost you could try spreading the lessons out, say once every 2 weeks.
> 
> Good luck!


I hadn't thought of this, but I think weekly would be much better. I could consider the smaller groups of 4, and hopefully put some money towards it. Ideally get a job actually. And thanks a lot 



Skyseternalangel said:


> Keep us updated  I used to live in England


Will do!



jinxremoving said:


> I guess what I'm getting at is when you do take lessons, never let up your guard even when you're sitting around doing nothing. You will fall at some point as you already know, just keep your arms in and try and curl up into a ball. Whatever you do, don't try and catch yourself because that's a sure fire way to break something. I also wouldn't worry about falling or getting hurt. The way I see it, I could be killed crossing the road or have a meteorite fall out of the sky and take me out. As long as you're not reckless and keep your wits about you, you'll be OK.


That's a pretty tragic story :-| You make good points though, you just have to be as safe as you can. We can't let fear of accidents that haven't happened run our lives, right?



AlexS said:


> Are you comfortable sharing which county you are in? There's lot's of Brits and ex pats here who might be able to recommend somewhere for you.


UK, but I've already found places pretty close to me. I will also ask my cousin and friend where they both rode, thanks 



Stoddard said:


> English, no matter which way you go, is excellent to try. I suggest learning at least the basics of English before trying anything else. Why? Because there's no cheating balance. You don't have a saddle horn to clutch to, and there's a lot of other things to learn. Western is good for it's own reasons. For me, it's too keep in check to not pull on the bit so hard because leverage bits will make a horse go ape**** if you're tugging on them.


It will be English because of where I am, but that's fine with me, it sounds great  Thanks again guys.


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

You seem to have covered most of what you need to get started, and pretty impressed with the organisation tbh... but one thing I will say is that private lessons are all very well and good, and you probably get more individual time and help, I would always suggest group lessons for beginners.

As an assistant instructor myself, the thing about group lessons is that there is a feeling of camaraderie (especially teaching adults). You get to compare your progression with people around you to a degree, and you can see what other people are doing and see the different styles of riding. Hearing what other people are doing wrong helps keep you in check too! Plus, when you're new to the sport, and half hour (or longer) private lesson is very intense, and muscles not used to it can complain a lot. It's also a long time to concentrate without a break, which riding with others gives you as you each take turns, but you're still getting the horse time that helps you develop your position etc. Just something to consider. But I'd agree with the adult lessons - people over about 16 tend to progress very differently from those who are younger, quicker in some areas but slower in others, so I;d recommend adult group lessons if you can.

I'm UK too, and btw, 18 quid is a very decent rate I'd say. You're usually looking 20-25 quid for an hour group of half hour private, certainly in horsier areas or more touristy ones, and that's without investing in a helmet (£30+ for a semi-decent one, but most good ones look in around £50-100), jodhpurs (you can get cheap, low quality ones online for £10, but tack shops you're looking probably £20+) and boots (from £30-40 for cheaper, rubber type long boots or jodhpur boots, and much more for leather long boots...). It's an expensive game, I'm afraid. I tend to put it on a par with skiing - probably the same kind of risk level, as in more than most sports but not too bad if you're sensible of your skill level and have a good instructor, and both aren't exactly cheap sports... However, all you need to get started is a pair of walking-type boots, a pair of jeans and a warm jumper, most riding schools have hats you can use for the first few session while you try it out.

I hope you enjoy it, it's a great sport and whilst it can be tough to begin with, especially as an older person learning to ride (even by late teens people are never quite as fearless as the kids are!), it's the most amazing feeling when you get it right. And whilst you say you don't want to compete, and I'd agree that's a good attitude to have for now, don't rule it out - if you catch the bug, you may be desperate to by this time next year! Especially if you are a sporty person already, we tend to have a bit of a competitive streak... and there's nothing like the exhilaration of a cross country course for example.

Good luck, and enjoy yourself! Don't worry about the parents, you may be surprised by the reaction and if not, let them them see what the sport is really about, and how tough and athletics you have to be!


----------



## Horse Lad (Apr 22, 2012)

minstrel said:


> You seem to have covered most of what you need to get started, and pretty impressed with the organisation tbh... but one thing I will say is that private lessons are all very well and good, and you probably get more individual time and help, I would always suggest group lessons for beginners.


I don't think I have much of a choice as to whether it's group or private, I don't have the money for private lessons sadly. Interesting points about group lessons though, ta.



> I'm UK too, and btw, 18 quid is a very decent rate I'd say.... However, all you need to get started is a pair of walking-type boots, a pair of jeans and a warm jumper, most riding schools have hats you can use for the first few session while you try it out.


Well that's just one place that is pretty close to me, there are probably others I could compare with it. That's good to hear though.



> I hope you enjoy it, it's a great sport and whilst it can be tough to begin with, especially as an older person learning to ride (even by late teens people are never quite as fearless as the kids are!), it's the most amazing feeling when you get it right. And whilst you say you don't want to compete, and I'd agree that's a good attitude to have for now, don't rule it out - if you catch the bug, you may be desperate to by this time next year! Especially if you are a sporty person already, we tend to have a bit of a competitive streak... and there's nothing like the exhilaration of a cross country course for example.


Thanks a lot. I will hopefully be able to take part in an adult lesson, because I would feel much more comfortable with a group of 20 to 30 year olds than a class of 10 to 14 year olds. I'm sure the places would appreciate that as well, as I'm almost an adult by law 



> Good luck, and enjoy yourself! Don't worry about the parents, you may be surprised by the reaction and if not, let them them see what the sport is really about, and how tough and athletics you have to be!


Cheers for the really good post. My only concern is the cost really, but if I have to go in a group of (up to) 8, then so be it. Hopefully I can sort something better out but we'll see; thanks.


----------



## Horse Lad (Apr 22, 2012)

horsesandhockey said:


> since you're just starting, you'd probably be in a western saddle right away. thats how we start where i take lessons until you master your balance and seat. peraonally, i prefer western and im the only one out of my friends who does. especially since you're not interested in showing, i'd reccomend western. the saddles are much more convenient for trail rides.


Thanks for the advice but if I do start, it will most likely be English. I can't see Western being particularly big around my area, thanks though


----------

